# S-Works SL4 wheel choice?



## mmorales (Apr 28, 2012)

I have been riding my SL4 for a bit now and really do enjoy everything about it. I have consulted a few LBS in regards to wheel choices. I was able to demo a set of Fulcrum Racing 1 Tubeless with Hutchinson tires. They rode very well and being tubeless I was able to run a lower tire pressure as a result of the tubeless setup. This gave the bike a very cushy ride.

I weighed the bike with the Roval SLX wheel set with SRAM Red cassette and the bike was 14lbs 10 ounces. 

We put the Fulcrum set on with Ultegra cassette and weighed it again. 15lbs 6 ounces was the total. The hubs on these wheels are slightly heavier but, they spun up quick and maintained speed pretty well. 

My question to fellow riders out there is, which wheel would you choose to ride if your criteria was as follows:
185 lbs rider
clincher wheels
light weight ( will be used for climbing )
comfortable

What wheels are you guys riding and what was the thought for your selection of that wheel. It appears as though the wheel debate could go on forever for various reasons. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

I'd suggest DuraAce 7900 C24 with tubeless tires. You'll get the same ride comfort as the Fulcrum wheels but at a lighter weight. The build quality and reliability is superb - arguably the best factory built wheels you can buy.


----------



## Optimus (Jun 18, 2010)

IF you decide to get the 7900 C24 wheels, MAKE sure you check the rear hub, and that it rolls smoothly, there are many that do not!!!


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

budget?

Stock Offerings I like:
HED Stinger 6's - $2000
Shimano DA C24 CLs - ~$1000 (?)
Shimano Ultegra 6700 CLs ~$500


----------



## CuppiesCake (Jun 1, 2012)

The best wheels you can buy: Zipp 404 Firecrest.


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

ukbloke said:


> I'd suggest DuraAce 7900 C24 with tubeless tires. You'll get the same ride comfort as the Fulcrum wheels but at a lighter weight. The build quality and reliability is superb - arguably the best factory built wheels you can buy.


2nd'd.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

mmorales said:


> I have been riding my SL4 for a bit now and really do enjoy everything about it. I have consulted a few LBS in regards to wheel choices. I was able to demo a set of Fulcrum Racing 1 Tubeless with Hutchinson tires. They rode very well and being tubeless I was able to run a lower tire pressure as a result of the tubeless setup. This gave the bike a very cushy ride.
> 
> I weighed the bike with the Roval SLX wheel set with SRAM Red cassette and the bike was 14lbs 10 ounces.
> 
> ...


Whats wrong with the Roval SLX ???


----------



## mmorales (Apr 28, 2012)

*Wheel choice*

To answer some questions. While there is nothing wrong with the SLX wheels on the bike. I was looking for something lighter and possibly more aero. I want the bike a bit lighter if posssile so as to not carry so much weight up hills. There is no real budget to speak of but, I was not planning on spending more than 2500.00 for the new wheels.


----------



## Mdrnizd (Oct 21, 2009)

The Roval SLX wheels are not considered a heavy wheel in my opinion. They are also a 22-23mm wide rim. I've had the Rovals and the Dura Ace C24's and I would pick the Rovals. I recently sold them both for a set of Zipp 404 Carbon Clincher's.


----------



## mmorales (Apr 28, 2012)

*wheel choice*

Mdrnizd, what are your thoughts on the Zipp 404's in comparison to the Roval's and Dura Ace's? I am not saying the Roval's are bad wheels but, I was looking for something lighter, more aero.


----------



## Mdrnizd (Oct 21, 2009)

There is definitely a noticeable difference in the wheels. The 404's feel like they climb really well (stiff) compared to the DA's. I know that may sound weird but definitely how they feel to me. I also can notice the aero benefits over 23-24mph but on the downside notice them more in the crosswinds at lower speed too. Also, I forgot to tell you that I'm on an SL4 S-Works as well.


----------



## EightFiveTwo (Oct 12, 2011)

ZIpps----303 or 404. Warranty is great


----------



## DS1239622 (Mar 21, 2007)

EightFiveTwo said:


> ZIpps----303 or 404. Warranty is great


Word of caution: the 303 Firecrests are not compatible with the SL4.


----------



## mmorales (Apr 28, 2012)

*wheels*

I have been aware of the Zipp 303 issue in the Tarmac SL4 frameset but, thank you for bringing it up for others reading. That would be the wheel for the bike if there were no fitment issues. I am leaning heavily toward the 404's. Some say the wheel is alittle harsh to ride due to the deeper non forgiving aero section of the wheel. I hope to get a demo set from the LBS to try before I buy to see if this is truely the case.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

DS1239622 said:


> Word of caution: the 303 Firecrests are not compatible with the SL4.


Ahem

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/specialized/sl4-303-fc-280991.html


----------



## Mdrnizd (Oct 21, 2009)

I have both the 303 FC CC and the 404 FC CC and although the 303 is a little better in crosswinds, everywhere else I give the nod to the 404. The 303 doesn't hold speed at all like the 404.


----------



## DS1239622 (Mar 21, 2007)

Mdrnizd said:


> I have both the 303 FC CC and the 404 FC CC and although the 303 is a little better in crosswinds, everywhere else I give the nod to the 404. The 303 doesn't hold speed at all like the 404.


Zipp - Speed Weaponry | Wheels | 303 Firecrest® Carbon Clincher

"Product note:

The wide profile of the 303 Firecrest is crucial to Zipp’s revolutionary Firecrest technology used to create wheels with superior aerodynamics as well as improved stability and handling.

The rear 303 Firecrest, however, may present some fitment issues for a small number of road and triathlon frames. The clearance between the chainstay and the rim may not be adequate to avoid contact between each other when ridden under load.

We urge customers who plan on riding the 303 Firecrest to test the wheel within the frame in which they intend to ride it, under normal riding and road conditions, before purchasing. Clearance within individual frames of the same size, from the same manufacturer, may vary. That is why it is imperative that you test the wheel in your frame, or in the frame that you are considering purchasing.

Customers who run into this fitment issue may select any other spoked wheel within the Zipp lineup as an alternative,including the 404 Firecrest with its narrower aero-width profile.

Below is a list of known frames that may present this issue. This list will be updated if this fitment issue is discovered elsewhere.
*Specialized Tarmac SL4*
Specialized S-Works McLaren Venge"


----------



## Andy Pancroft (Jul 15, 2011)

I love my Fulcrum Racing Zeros w/tubeless!!!


----------



## JC1974 (May 29, 2012)

I too have both the Zipp 404 FC CC and 303 FC CC. The 404's are great on the flats but personally I love the 303's. My experience is that the 303's are great for overall use, including better for climbing, less effect with crosswinds, and less weight.

I currently have an SL4 with the 303 and I have no issues. It is the perfect combination.


----------



## DS1239622 (Mar 21, 2007)

JC1974 said:


> I too have both the Zipp 404 FC CC and 303 FC CC. The 404's are great on the flats but personally I love the 303's. My experience is that the 303's are great for overall use, including better for climbing, less effect with crosswinds, and less weight.
> 
> I currently have an SL4 with the 303 and I have no issues. It is the perfect combination.


You're one of the lucky ones. Maybe your riding style doesn't cause a lot of wheel movement. Others have experienced the issue and have had damage caused by the wheels rubbing the frame. I personally would not put 303 FCs on an SL4, it is not worth the risk especially when the manufacturer specifically warns against it. Are you going to pay for a new frame or wheels for the OP if he puts 303 FCs on his bike due to your glowing recommendation and it causes damage?


----------



## JC1974 (May 29, 2012)

DS1239622 said:


> Are you going to pay for a new frame or wheels for the OP if he puts 303 FCs on his bike due to your glowing recommendation and it causes damage?


Dios mío! :mad2: 

I am only stating my personal opinion. You and the OP are free to make your own decision and doubt that my personal subjective opinion will make members here go out and pick up a pair of 303's (which I will not pay for ).


----------



## DS1239622 (Mar 21, 2007)

JC1974 said:


> Dios mío! :mad2:
> 
> I am only stating my personal opinion. You and the OP are free to make your own decision and doubt that my personal subjective opinion will make members here go out and pick up a pair of 303's (which I will not pay for ).


Sorry! I hadnt had my coffee yet this morning.


----------

